# Using the site



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,

long time listener first time caller.

I've been a member here for about a year now and although I visit every day I don't contribute as often as I should. When I do though its not straighforward. When I log in and write my message (usually takes a while as I am a poor typer ) and submit, its asks me to log in again (should have a shorter user name and password) but then when I do, it always loses my original message and goes back to blank....nooooo!

Am I doing something wrong or am I just whineing 

What is the time before it times out ?

whinge whinge whinge...just home from night shift and should really go to bed


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

When you log in, tick the "Log me on automatically each visit" option, then it shouldn't time out.

The other way is to type the message, then just before you hit submit, highlight your text then click Edit, Copy - then if it disappears, you can just paste it back again :-0)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well Markus WellBelly MD, you managed to stay logged in to type this and put it in the wrong forum :wink: 

However in answer to your question, you can always type your message in a word/notepad program, then copy and paste it into the message area for posting.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Markus

just hit the back button a couple of times if this happens till your message appears


----------



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

Chhers guys

I was having a rant because I had just lost a long a thought out reply to something else. After lying down in a darkened room it all seemed better 

Will try all the suggestions


----------

